# Shipping RV back from Baltimore.



## 111039 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi. Nyjide here. new to Forum. Was wondering if anyone had any info on shipping RV from States to uk. I own a winne brave 35ft and its currently in north carolina. I want to ship it back to uk soon as cheap as poss.
Any help with forms etc would be appreciated.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi nyjide read this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-13503-shipping.html+america

Its a bit out of date but should give you most of what you want to know.

Olley


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

Shipped mine back from Baltimore last year. This is the dock where I had to leave it:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...167&spn=0.005293,0.010021&t=k&z=17&iwloc=addr

Google "Wallenius Wilhelmsen" for rates.

Good luck!


----------



## 111039 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for your assistance. Might bump into some of you around the uk ey?
If I get the thing home that is....


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

flew home today after doing the same thing, well not from Baltimore, but I would absolutely recommend speaking to Bernarr at RV Exports inc, in Florida, as an alternative to Baltimore, try Brunswick GA


----------



## 111039 (Apr 1, 2008)

*question to bandaid*

Can I just ask bandaid. How much did it cost you to export RV. Mine is 35ft and been given a quote for $6850 which seems a lot. Also I am short of time and need someone to speak to at states side so if you have any names or numbers I would appreciate it. I could drive it south as easy as north I suppose. Many thanks Nyjide.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

You could try this chap Bernie Olliff USA number 407 238 9096 or 407 238 9560 he ships most things RVs ,Trucks,Cars. plus he is originally from Devon UK so he is easy to talk to.


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

We used Bernarr at RV Exports last May. He organised everything for us - great!!! Our RV was shipped out of Jacksonville


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sorry for delay,*

Actually, the price seems ok, ours is 36 foot long, we were given a price of 7300$ Us. This does however include moving the rv from St Augustine to Brunswick, it was the other things that impressed me tho with the exporter, like he volunteered to take us to the car rental, and he used his business account to buy our satellite receiver at cost, including he went to get it, put it in the van and will bill us with the rest of the stuff when the paperwork comes over.

Bernarr Sergeant
RV Exports Inc
1760 Bennets Road
St Augustine
Florida


----------



## RVNUT (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry, just joined and saw this topic. 
I shipped my Fleetwood over last year, Baltimore to Southampton. 
Used Seabridge (contact Mike Albi, [email protected]) for shipping, for collection, conversion, DVLA & MOT, taxing etc, contact Bradley Felton, [email protected]. 
Both absolutely brilliant and best cost. Believe me I really researched it! Just make sure to measure the width, locker to locker , & window to window. If 2.55metres, no probs.


----------

